# 28 ga.



## BIG LOST (Feb 2, 2005)

8) *any one else use one in the field??I know an ounce at 1250 is the same physics wise no matter what ga. it is shot from,(barrel time the variation),but my 28 is a delite to shoot even in a smaller frame gun,,I always wanted a 28,,I never knew why,,but now that I have one I am dazzled,,,I LOVE IT!!!!,,,it is the only 870 I ever considered buying,,and NIB for 265.00 it was the original NO BRAINER!!! :beer: *


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The 870 express really is a good buy. I bought a cheap O/U and hope I won't regret it. Now, if they would just get the cost of shells down to 12 ga levels we'd be in business. I saw Federal Premiums #6 cp for $13 a box the other day. Wow! I did pick up some target loads for $6, so it ain't all so bad. Burl


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

I have been shooting a 28 for several years now. Reload for them and it is cheap (very little shot and powder needed)! I have a pointing lab that works tight so my shots on roosters are very close and the 28 has worked very well with no loss of cripples. It is my go to gun for upland game.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Brett,
I'm curious as to the brand of shell you like the best for reloading. What has the best longevity in your experience? From what i've read, it seems that Winchester is the preferred hull for most 28 gauge reloaders. As I enjoy target games, this could be a big factor in deciding whether or not to reload. As an aside, i've read that selling once-fired hulls on Ebay or Gunbroker can recover 50% of the cost of a box of shells. If that is true, it might make reloading a lot less attractive. Whatcha think? Burl


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

I like both the Winchester and Remington hulls. Winchesters a little bit better than the Remigntons.


----------



## 48guns (Feb 12, 2005)

Been reloading the 28 for over 30 years...always used Winchester hulls, primer and 540 powder. Never had any luck with the rem hulls...28's are hard on crimp flaps. Alas, no more 540....I was sick. Not to worry ...found a better replacement.....Hodgdon Longshot....here's the receipe: win hull, win primer, 3/4 oz shot, 15.1 gr longshot=1265fps cronied. Patterns perfect in my 101. I use it for dove and Quail. The Robo Roosters in these parts need 1 3/8 ounces at 1340 otherwise the dog looks for them all day!!! Good luck and have fun with the 28....a gentleman's choice. Regards, Rick. :beer:


----------



## 870 (Oct 14, 2002)

Your love for the 28 gauge is well deserved. My 26" barreled Beretta 686 is a dove killing machine and hits every bit as hard as a similarly choked 12 ga. The fact that it rarely misses a bird is gravy! While I've heard comments about diameter vs. shot charge length, etc. to explain the 28 ga. performance, I can tell you there is no finer round for smaller game birds.

Tried 28 ga. Bismuth once on ducks w/o success, not sure if it was my aim or the number of pellets. For more affordable shells, look at www.gamaliel.com for all the big names plus Estate. Tons of components as well.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

we all shoot 28 ga. for pheasants down here and we love them you cant get a better gun for game birds until yuou get into ducks and such i mean it dosent tear much meat up and it gives you a lil more range than the old 410's


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I am also a dedicated 28ga shooter. The first season I shot one I got 3 Canada Geese with mine (Bismuth 6's and full choke). I've shot a fair number of pheasents with the 28, and on wild birds I just don't consider it enough gun. Mine has become a dove/grouse gun. My favorite is woodcock and ruffed grouse with the 28, it's as good as wingshooting gets. Mine is a Franchi AL-48 28.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

This is my first year with a 28, and I really like it.

I've choked it tight (.015 under .021) and dropped one shot size (to #6) to mitigate against pellet count loss. With 1oz. shot, I've been very pleased as to how it hits roosters. I planned to switch back to a 20 at some point of the season, but don't see any reason to do so now.


----------

